# 6-methyluracil (6-MU)



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Often referred to as the 'Russian anabolic secret', 6-Methyluracil (6-MU) serves a variety of purposes. Its primary role is its involvement in the synthesis and repair of DNA and RNA. In essence this means that 6-Methyluracil is an excellent supplement for improving both muscle repair and growth. Other benefits from supplementing with 6-Methyluracil include faster healing of wounds and increased cognitive function.

bulkpowders are selling it,i don't suppose anybody has used it or knows anyone who has?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

subbed


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

How much? I need a new supp to try...


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

100g for 5 quid,1-2g a day.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Powder or tabs? - Can't access the site from the office.


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

*@ TH&S - Its powder i think mate... here what it says on bulkpowders*

*What does BulkPowders.co.uk 6-Methyluracil (6-MU) do?*

*
*

*
*Often referred to as the 'Russian anabolic secret', 6-Methyluracil (6-MU) serves a variety of purposes. Its primary role is its involvement in the synthesis and repair of DNA and RNA. In essence this means that 6-Methyluracil is an excellent supplement for improving both muscle repair and growth. Other benefits from supplementing with 6-Methyluracil include faster healing of wounds and increased cognitive function.

*Directions For Use.*

Take 1g, 1-2 times per day. Best taken before and after a workout. Can be stacked with creatine to enhance effects.

Anyone else tried this stuff... is it better / more proven to work than say L-glutamine... seems a decent product - is it worth stacking with glutamine???


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

powder mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

shorty said:


> In essence this means that 6-Methyluracil is an excellent supplement for improving both muscle repair and growth. Other benefits from supplementing with 6-Methyluracil include faster healing of wounds and increased cognitive function.


ha ha so it will make me big and clever! Yes!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

TH&S said:


> ha ha so it will make me big and clever! Yes!


no change then:blowme:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds too good to be true to me!!:withstupi...lol

It sounds like a good product... just never herd of it before, just had a search and seems to be used by hospitals to treat burn wounds;

C &P :

The effects of 6-methyluracil given in single intraperitoneal doses of 50 and 2.7 mg/kg on the healing of burn wounds and some physicochemical parameters of lipid peroxidation regulation were studied in the liver and erythrocytes of noninbred albino rats with thermal burns. 6-Methyluracil was shown to alter the time course of a wound process and to accelerate the healing of burn wounds. The drug doses under study were found to exert a great effect on the level of lipid antioxidative activity and the composition of phospholipids of the liver and erythrocytes, which remained for a long time after burn. The findings suggest the hypothesis that the capacity of 6-methyluracil to be involved in the regulation of lipid peroxidation processes underlies its therapeutic effect.

PMID: 7610007 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Iam just about to start a course of this stuff to see if any good, will post any developments but not holding my breath.

Ive researched this product alot and it seems interesting. ive used anabol5 in the past and also sci mentor's testX and noticed a slight difference in bulk and strength,this substance was not in either but is similar in purpose, it takes about 3 weeks to notice any difference at all but again i did notice some change, i always take protein as a matter of cause.

example== say i worked my biceps (heavy)on a monday, usually 2-3 days later i have no pain or no noticeable difference (but using the anabol5 or the testX i noticed 2-3days later my bicep was very puffy and almost water like,it felt bulkier, i had no pain at all after 1-2 days, the muscle/bicep seemed bulkier and was certainly alot stronger but again i noticed this after a 3 week or so period. will give the 6-Methyluracil a go and see how i get on. will be taking it and protein only.

sorry for a boring post but thought i would add my comments on this. to be honest there is not that much hype about it (6-Methyluracil) so again i will wait and see for myself.

cheers.

Just found this guff on it too....lol. went over the top of my head but here it is anyway>>>

Survival time of mice after i.v. injections of 2,4.6-triethylene-imino-1,3,5-trazine (TEM) or total body-X-irradiation (TBI) was increased by 6-methyluraclil (6-MU) when given in food (200 ppm). Under the same conditions, 6-MU decreased the involution of spleen and thymus (as measured by DNA-content and DNase II activity) under the infuence of TEM and enhanced the regeneration of the spleen after TBI. Elevation of DNase I- and protein content of the kidneys and a (short-dated) increase of incorporation of 14C-phenylalamine into microsomes of liver of 14C-orotic acid into RNA of liver and kidney suggest that the influence of 6-MU is mediated at least partly by a specfically anabolic effect.

Iam sorry but must include this article too for a laugh>>>

Various mushroom strains were grown in plastic bags on compost enriched with 6-methyl uracil, 5-methyl uracil, 2-thio uracil or 2-chloro-ethyl phosphoric acid. The crop was analysed for yield and for dry matter, nucleic acid and protein contents. Enrichment with 6-methyl uracil or 2-chloro-ethyl phosphoric acid increased yields in the mushroom strains D-13 and F-1, which have average productivity. The DNA, RNA and protein contents of these 2 strains were also raised but the dry matter content remained almost unchanged. The growth substances raised the nucleic acid and protein contents of strain Pc-17 but did not improve its inherently lower average yield.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Has anyone got anything interesting to report on this?


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Willie said:


> Has anyone got anything interesting to report on this?


+1

I too would be interested in the results of anyone who has used this. It would be helpful if you could give some other info such as dose and your bodyweight, as well as any other supps you are running at the same time.

Thanks,

J


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

On Bulkaholic's recommendation, I've been using it for maybe a week and a half, two weeks now. My supps are as follows:

Creatine mono 4g/day

6-MU 2-3g/day

2x mulit-vit/day

Fish oils 40g/day

Glucosamine 3g/day

Red yeast rice 2.4g/day

Co-Q10 120mg/day

I've got an RC injury for which I've been getting treatment from an osteopath, which has helped immensely. At home I've been doing heat treatment on my biceps tendons. However, the last 10 days the symptoms have dramatically reduced. I don't attribute this entirely to the 6-MU as I've made other changes, but it's certainly a major factor.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Has anyone got any updates after trying this stuff (6MU)?

J


----------

